# Amplificador Mtx Thunder 500d



## algimube (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola amigos...

Tengo un amplificador de la firma mtx que se quemo durante una larga parranda, lleve a reparar el amplificador y el tecnico me dijo que deberia buscar el diagrama porque la placa tambien se daño, es decir el corto circuito hizo que las resistencias dañadas practicamente se deshicieran dañando tambien un poco la placa base, y por tal motivo mo puede cambiar las resistencias dañadas pues no conoce los valores de cada una de ellas.

Hectorjuarez, un usuario de este foro me dijo que tenia el mismo amplificador y me pidio que enviara fotos de la parte dañada para el decirme que resistencias faltaban.... espero lo pueda volver a leer y responder...y si no , si alguien conoce algun metodo para conocer el valor de las resistencias su respuesta es bien recibida..... agrego las fotos!!!


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 23, 2007)

hola, tienes una foto de la placa entera??? si es asi publicala porque si el circuito es estereo debiera tener esas resistencias dos veces (una para cada canal) y ahi la podriamos ver. Salu2


----------



## algimube (Abr 28, 2007)

Bueno...creo que el amplificador si es estereo, pero no estoy seguro de que haya dos resistencias iguales, por que de haberlas el tecnico que esta reparando mi emplificador ya lo hubiera notado...pero mejor lo consulto con el y te respondo en cuanto pueda...que te parece?? gracias y saludos


----------



## hectorjuarez (May 1, 2007)

aqui esta la foto de mi amplificador, se ve que una resistencia esta recalentada pero trabaja bien, las desmonte para checar su valor y es de 140ohms aprox. ambas resistencias son iguales


----------



## algimube (May 4, 2007)

Gracias por la ayuda amigo Hector... espero que por fin ya pueda reparar este amplificador porque me gusta mucho el sonido que da...de antemano muchas gracias y espero poder ayudar en un futuro.... si no lo reparo pues por aqui nos vemos de nuevo...gracias


----------



## condor_24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola Hector  me llamo Luis, tengo un Thunder 500D que necesito reparar pero no se los valores de unas piezas, son la Q226,   Q225, Q62, Q3  por favor te agradecería que me mandalas los valores de ellas, muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## krloshe (Jul 19, 2008)

gracias por sus fotos ya podre reparar mi amplificador me pase casi un año buscando esto y al verdad no em queria des hacer del amplificador ya que es buenisismo gracias a todos


----------



## krloshe (Ago 5, 2008)

hola a todos sigo teniendo problema con mi amplificador quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar con conseguir un esquema y los valores voltajes de os integrados de la placa ya que algunos se calientan demasiado y el señor que me lo est areparando solo tiene esa duda para saber si cabiarlos o ver qeu se puede hacer al respecto gracias


----------



## algimube (Ago 19, 2008)

vuelvo al foroo..jeje..mi tecnico ya vio los valores y conseguimos las resistencias, las colocamos pero al encenderlo comenzo a humear...que puede estar fallando?
porfavor ayuda amigo hector..


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 4, 2008)

Me parece que está fallando el técnico .... vi un par de preguntas mas arriba y parece el yahoo respuestas ésta parte del foro, ahora vamos al problema, hay una resistencia que se quema la cual no sabemos de que etapa es (pre, realimenacion, etc etc) Lo primero que hay que saber es eso, de que parte de la etapa es, sabiendo eso hay que ver los componentes activos que interactúan con la misma, transistor generalmente, y ahí encontrar la falla, en mi opinión me iría directo a los componentes activos de por ahí.


----------



## el verdadero (Mar 25, 2011)

para condor_24
los valores de los transistores Q2, Q3, Q225 Y Q226 SON:
                                                                          MPS
                                                                          W56
ESPERO QUE PUDAS CONSEGUIRLOS POR QUE YO TARDE UN BUEN


----------



## el verdadero (Mar 26, 2011)

hola amigo mtx no te puedo mandar fotos porque no tengo camara ni celular con camara, pero solo mando esto haber si te o les puedo ayudar 

los fets que necesitas son:

fets (101, 102, 103, 104 son (SSP45N20A)

 Y los fets(201, 202, 203 y 204 son (75339p)

 REC - 202, es u1620R

 REC - 201, es MUR 1620C

las resistencias R228 y R229 son de 47 ohms. el valor de las otras resistencias despues telas mando.
si me uedes hechar la mano con estas resistencias:
(R30, R36 y R149)


----------



## blasger (Ene 9, 2013)

hola buenas en general. me llego al taller un amplificador mtx thunder x500d sin transistores si alguno de ustedes saben que numero son podrian decirme de favor y si hay algun equivalente de igual manera. gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 9, 2013)

Tienes que aprender a usar el buscador (el del foro, luego el google), el transistor es el SSP45N20A y le dan varios reeplazos, uno de ellos preguntan lo mismo que tu, ese tipo de mosfet no son comunes asi que te toca importarlos.
 Si no consiguieses el reemplazo, tienes muchos mas fet modernos como los irfb32N20,irfb4227, irfb4229, ifb4242, irfb5620 ....etc.


----------



## cotizado22 (Ago 30, 2013)

hola que tal, me llego al taller una fuente mtx thunder 500d con falta de varios componentes, pues ya la habian tratado de hechar a andar y la cuestion es que no tengo el diagrama para sustituir y/o remplazar esos componentes q*ue* son Q228,Q61 y Q62 ademas de los fets y los REC201 y REC202. Sin mas por el momento gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.
Saludos a todos  ...


----------



## cotizado22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Saludos a todos:
R30= 110
R36= 20K
R149= 200


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Oct 3, 2013)

que parte necesitas de la potencia ,yo estoy con problemas en una jh600 , tenes fotos de la tuya a ver si te puedo ayudar en algo


----------



## cotizado22 (Feb 19, 2014)

hola que tal aquí subo unas cuantas fotos y perdon por la mala calidad pero no cuento con una mejor camara y espero me puedan ayudar de antemano muchas gracias y saludos compañeros!!!


----------



## parralm4 (Abr 25, 2014)

tendras las fotos de los fets de salida el Q101 y Q110 ya que me llego uno sin ellos te lo agradeceria si me pasaras los numeros  son del x500d 


cotizado22 dijo:


> hola que tal aquí subo unas cuantas fotos y perdon por la mala calidad pero no cuento con una mejor camara y espero me puedan ayudar de antemano muchas gracias y saludos compañeros!!!


----------



## blasger (Mar 23, 2016)

Que tal amigos del foro, si alguno de ustedes les ha llegado a su taller este amplificador mtx thunder x500d , les agradeceria si me proporcionarian de favor los numeros de los transistores de salida que lleva son 2 solamente, gracias

Sería éste modelo


----------



## pellegaud (Jun 12, 2016)

me gustaría saber alguien que tenga un amplificador thunder 500d me podría pasar el valor de las resistencias creo que el nombre es R91 creo dice en la placa ya que me paso lo mismo que a ustedes de pronto en una tocada se quemo y un técnico me dijo que le pusiera unas de         1k omhs según eso era lo que a el le marcaba mas o menos pero se escucha muy bajito y se oye un sonido raro.


----------

